# What else can i feed my russian tortoise



## jay_zee

Am currently giving her regular lettuce carrots n Romain lettuce what kind of fruit or any live worms can or should I give her? Plz feedback


----------



## dmmj

No fruits or vegetables, and no animal protein at all ( bugs and worms). They need a diet of leaves and flowers of various plants, and weeds.


----------



## Jacob

Spring mix, is much better it has a variety of things 
You can also try ordering russian tort seed mix, consist of a variety of grasses edible plants,


----------



## sportychick

Try spinach endive dandelions and lettuce  
I've hewn giving.mine that he loves it.
Yesterday I changed it a bit too I gave rose leaves with cucumbers and some dandelion and he was pleased.
I've been told once in a while try some peppers... 
I'm also still looking what else I can change it up with


----------



## GBtortoises

Russians can (and should) be fed a quality, varied diet consisting of, but not limited to: Dandelion (whole plants), clovers, broad and narrow leaf plantain, crown vetch, lambsquarter, sow thistle and other non-toxic weeds. Along with that grocery store greens can consist of: Chicory, endive, escarole, romaine, mustard greens, collard greens, beet greens, green leaf lettuce, arugula, kale and sparingly spinach and cabbages. 
Vegetables can make up about 10-20% of their overall diet and consist of: sweet potato, carrot, yellow & green beans, peas, corn, bell peppers and others. Fruit is not a good part of their diet.


----------



## jay_zee

Thanks for the help guys!!!


----------



## ChiKat

What a beautiful tortoise!!


----------



## tyrs4u

Mine have a massive diet. 
Schedule (base diet, depending on size of Tort is how I know how much of a pinch of my combo to give is.
Monday: weeds, dark leaves, spring mix (the two together are the base diet, and usually make a bowl shape for the fruit and Mazuri) pear as the fruit.
Tuesday: (base diet), Mazuri Meatball, jicama, fresh apple chips
Wednesday (base diet) strawberries, warm Mazuri, and beet chips
Thursday (base diet), Mango, Cucumber, squash Medley. (I take different squashes and make them in chip form with the Madeline.) 
Friday (base diet), Sweet Potatoes, Mazuri, free range to the Hibiscus bushes
Saturday (base diet), Cactus Pad, Prickly Pear chips, 
Sunday, (base diet), "Pet Grass" grown by me. Cabbage both white a purple/red
The diet i use is for Every Tort that it's safe to give to, and in moderation. Example if all they ate was fruit, then it's usually not in the next days regime. 
Hope this helps. And yes two of my Tortoises are Russians. ;-)


----------



## Tyrtle

Our Russians eat Spring Mix and I usually add some curly endive, kale, beet greens, radish greens or cactus pads depending on which one I have. I've tried dandelions and they have no interest. Occasionally when my hibiscus blooms, I give them the flowers. I also give them leaves from our Rose of Sharon bush outside. Once I let them have a half a strawberry cut up but I generally do not feed any fruit since most sources say fruit (and keep in mind cucumber is a fruit) is not good for their digestive system.


----------

